# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Dlaczego puchną mi nogi?

## joanna

Mam 22 lata, od paru lat mam problem z opuchlizną nóg. Najgorzej jest wieczorem po pracy, a pracę mam niestety stojącą. Nie widać moich kostek ani łydek, wstydzę się ubrać spódnicę, bo moje nogi po całym dniu wygladają jak dwa kołki. 
Dodam, że nie jestem otyła, waże 48 kg przy wzroście 158 cm. 
Byłam pare razy u mojego lekarza  rodzinnego i za każdym razem dostawałam tabletki na żylaki których nie mam, traciłam tylko pieniądze, a to i tak nie pomagało. 
Co to może być, co mam robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomagają tabletki Detralex
Tzn nadal mi puchną, ale rzadko i nie tak mocno jak kiedyś.

----------


## Mariosz

Rozpoznanie lekarza : Skręcenie stawu skokowo-goleniowego
RTG stawu skokowego - bez uchwytnych zmian urazowych.
Klinicznie obrzęk, ból około kostki bocznej oraz na przebiegu więzadła skokowo strzałkowego przedniego, stabilność stawu skokowego zachowana. Czucie i ukrwienie na obwodzie kończyny prawidłowe, zachowane.

Miał ktoś coś podobnego ? Długo po takim syfie trzeba pauzować ? Jeśli takowy uraz mieliście to odczuwany on będzie w późniejszym czasie ? Proszę o jak najwięcej informacji.

Zdjęcie z RTG:
http://i27.tinypic.com/2vv1k76.jpg

----------

